# Snow melter available for northeast



## HHcon1

I have a 2014 SND900 Snow Dragon Melter available. The melter is currently located in Buffalo NY and we can move immediately. My crews will operate the melter around the clock 24hrs. My company is ELLETE Snow located in Northern Virginia. We are a Commercial Snow removal company specializing in zero tolerance properties. If you are interested in more information or looking for Melting Services in the Boston Mass area please call me at 571-921-7235. Thanks Brian Howdershell


----------



## grandview

Were you just at Sisters Hospital?


----------



## HHcon1

grandview;1950905 said:


> Were you just at Sisters Hospital?


No...we are looking to get in the area.


----------



## HHcon1

*Where is the snow?*

Too funny..not sure I'm evening going to touch that one! Hopefully with this new round of snow coming today/ tonight will change things for us. We haven't got anything worth mentioning...snow wise down here in Wash DC area.


----------



## grandview

Care to give and details on your rate?


----------



## HHcon1

grandview;1951956 said:


> Care to give and details on your rate?


Its easier to call me because there are variables. We have a flat rate where we provide the melter and crew to operate and you provide fuel, loader to load, etc. 571-921-7225


----------



## HHcon1

*SNOW MELTER Pricing*

Melter 600 - 700.00 hr depending on location and storm. This includes operator for melter.
- The melter burns on diesel and uses approx. 40 to 50 gals an hour.
- The melter requires 1400gals of water for fast operation but has a "dry start" mode that uses the snow onsite to fill melter and takes about 45mins to fill melter before Fully Operational.
- Client pays fee for delivery and melter pick up to be agreed upon prior to delivery.
- There is a 24hr minimum usage. Regardless of total hourly usage. 
- Client provides hotel room for crew. We will supply crew to run machine 24hrs a day. 
These are some of the main points. I hope that helps.

Brian


----------



## peteo1

$700/hr + fuel + a loader + mobilization + lodging right?

Not trying to be a jerk but I can see why you're not busy. That $700/hr here would pay for 10 triaxle dump trucks and would have even the biggest places done in relatively short time. If you can get it though by all means do it


----------



## newhere

peteo1;1952590 said:


> $700/hr + fuel + a loader + mobilization + lodging right?
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk but I can see why you're not busy. That $700/hr here would pay for 10 triaxle dump trucks and would have even the biggest places done in relatively short time. If you can get it though by all means do it


Yeah I read this earlier and just laughed. Some one is living in a dream world.


----------



## Showmestaterida

wow, 40-50 gal an hour, 1200 gallons for 24 hours , total $3000 for just fuel . Seems like all the cost doesnt seem worth it all all. Curious how long hes had the machine , and experience using it . Any pictures of the setup?


----------



## newhere

Rated at 30 tons of snow per hour. That's not very much snow to melt. Only way I could see that working is when you physically have no dump site for snow and no room to put it.


----------



## HHcon1

The melter is not for everyone..nor anywhere. It works great in the right situation and useful. Its a very valuable piece of equipment in our fleet. Its a situational piece of equipment. By posting I didn't realize I was going to get grown ups complaining about something they don't have or have a use for. I thought this was a forum but. We offer a service and its to a very specific client. We are a commercial snow removal company that specializes in zero tolerance work hence we have a melter amongst the standard list of equipment. The pricing I listed was with the intent to give you a idea its not our quoted pricing it varies per location and job.


newhere;1952640 said:


> Rated at 30 tons of snow per hour. That's not very much snow to melt. Only way I could see that working is when you physically have no dump site for snow and no room to put it.


----------



## HHcon1

Showmestaterida;1952625 said:


> wow, 40-50 gal an hour, 1200 gallons for 24 hours , total $3000 for just fuel . Seems like all the cost doesnt seem worth it all all. Curious how long hes had the machine , and experience using it . Any pictures of the setup?


 you can go to sbowdragonmelters.com and look up SND900. Its.pricey for the service but it depends on the customers needs and where.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Showmestaterida;1952625 said:


> wow, 40-50 gal an hour, 1200 gallons for 24 hours , total $3000 for just fuel . Seems like all the cost doesnt seem worth it all all. Curious how long hes had the machine , and experience using it . Any pictures of the setup?


A few shots of our melter towards the end.

Arctic Snow And Ice.WMV:


----------



## jhenderson9196

HHcon1;1952701 said:


> The melter is not for everyone..nor anywhere. It works great in the right situation and useful. Its a very valuable piece of equipment in our fleet. Its a situational piece of equipment. By posting I didn't realize I was going to get grown ups complaining about something they don't have or have a use for. I thought this was a forum but. We offer a service and its to a very specific client. We are a commercial snow removal company that specializes in zero tolerance work hence we have a melter amongst the standard list of equipment. The pricing I listed was with the intent to give you a idea its not our quoted pricing it varies per location and job.


Some folks would whine if they got hung with a NEW ROPE.


----------



## Camden

HHcon1;1952701 said:


> The melter is not for everyone..nor anywhere. It works great in the right situation and useful. Its a very valuable piece of equipment in our fleet. Its a situational piece of equipment. By posting I didn't realize I was going to get grown ups complaining about something they don't have or have a use for. I thought this was a forum but. We offer a service and its to a very specific client. We are a commercial snow removal company that specializes in zero tolerance work hence we have a melter amongst the standard list of equipment. The pricing I listed was with the intent to give you a idea its not our quoted pricing it varies per location and job.


When I saw that you gave in and posted your prices I knew you'd come under fire. You should've stuck with your initial decision to have people call you if interested.


----------

